# probleme avec photo sur ipad 1 ios5



## ramchamcham (11 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous, 

Mon problème est simple et doit poser pas mal de soucis chez les autres.

Jai mis à jour mon ipad 1 sous IOS 5 surtout pour me permettre de modifier mes albums photo à la volée.

Cependant, a mon grand désarroi, il m'est uniquement proposé d'ajouter la photo a un nouvel album et non a un album existant comme sur mon iPhone.

Je suis donc étonné qu'une fonction existant sur un iPhone 3GS sous ios5 ne se retrouve pas sur ipad sous ios5

Pouvez-vous me dire si sur votre ipad il en va de même? cela me rassurerait.

merci d'avance pour vos reponses.


----------

